# Prop shop in sfl?



## papo (Jun 24, 2011)

Spun the hub on my nissan 5hp I was so seeing where is there a reputable shop that can rehub the prop. Don't want to spend money on buying a new prop since I will only be using this motor till I rebuild a 9.9hp I have.

Any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## pursuit25 (Mar 6, 2009)

Frank and Jimmies in Ft laud.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> Frank and Jimmies in Ft laud.


This


----------



## papo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you guys I'll be callin them tomorrow


----------

